# موتك لاجل حياتنا



## ضحكة طفل (15 مارس 2010)

موتك لاجل حياتنا يا  يا رب  كل هذا الحب نحن الخطاة نرفض سماع كلامك 
وانت تاتى وتصلب لاجلنا"مجروح لاجل معاصينا  مسحوق لاجل اثمنا"
وبعد كل هذا الحب ناتى نحن ونخطئ فى حقق  الاف المرات
 وانت تحنوا علينا وتغفر لنا 
هل يوجد مخلوق من المخلوقات يمتلك كل هذا  الحب والحنان
 لالالالا يوجد انت وحدك ربى الحنون تمتلك  الحب والحنان العفو والسماح 
نحن اولادك نعلم اننا نخطئ فى حقك ولكن  سامحنا يا ربنا الحنون.
*ربى والهى يسوع المسيح سا محنا  واغفر لنا خطيانا كما تعودنا منك يا ربنا الحنون.*​


----------



## ميرنا (18 مارس 2010)

امين ...


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (18 مارس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> امين ...


يارب سلام
ميرسي لمرورك القيم
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (18 مارس 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


يارب سلام
شكرا لمرور حضرتك
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (19 مارس 2010)

امين 
مرسي عالصلاة الطيبة​


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2010)

*

آميـــــــــــــن

صلاه جميله جدا



سلام الرب يسوع

​*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (26 مارس 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> مرسي عالصلاة الطيبة​


يارب سلام
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (26 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> آميـــــــــــــن
> 
> ...


يارب سلام
شكرا لمرور حضرتك
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2010)

*

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (27 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> امين
> 
> ...


يارب سلام
شكرا لمرورك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## christianbible5 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*أمين الرب يبارك حياتك...*

*ميرسي كتير...*


----------

